# Bread machine



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Are bread machines difficult to use? I found one but it doesn't have manual or recipe book. I am really wanting homemade bread tomorrow


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> Are bread machines difficult to use? I found one but it doesn't have manual or recipe book. I am really wanting homemade bread tomorrow


 Can you find a manual online? They can hold different volumes and if you have recipes you at least need to know what size your breadmaker is. Otherwise it might not bake correctly.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

No, they are not at all difficult. Find a manual that is similar to the one you have on-line. or a recipe book. I've had three and one called for the dry ingredients going in first, the other two called for the wet ingredients going in first and the yeast on top of the flour. I don't care for the crust that the bread machines make so let the machine do the work up until the second rising, then dump the dough into a pan to finish rising and bake.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Not difficult at all to use. In fact my husband has completely taken over the bakers job. We use the machine every week and will use it to create the dough and bake it or we will create the dough and bake it in the oven in bread pans or just on a baking tray. There are a lot of recipes available on line. Bread up here costs $3 to $7 a loaf so this machine has saved us a fortune. And it is good.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

So so easy. Maybe I'll try to get mine out today. 

What I like to do best is to make the dough in the bread machine, put in pans, and bake in the oven. But the maker is great too.

I keep meaning to crack mine out, it's been a couple years.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Like PP said go online and find your Manual. It will have recipes and tips. I found one at a thrift store and I mostly use it to mix and proof. It does bake a real nice banana bread! And it makes pizza dough a breeze!!


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

love mine!! should be easy enough to find something close to your model online with instructions....


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have no trouble with mine but it’s called an oven


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

If new to bread machine, realize that there are "pauses" in process and everything is OK- I first thought mine would start and then stop not realizing that it "sits" at times.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Bungiex88 said:


> I have no trouble with mine but it’s called an oven


You can make bread, delicious bread in an oven. Just like you can plow a field with a mule, a fine field. But, it is wonderful world to know you can do it the hard way. Yet, do something else while a little machine mixes and kneads, times the rise and come back to a beautiful homemade loaf of bread.

Seriously and not being a smart behind, I have done it both ways. It is hard to go back once you have a bread machine. It is even harder to try store bought bread..........


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've never had one. I've been threatening to get one for years. I'm always afraid it wont be as good as mine. and I have no trouble making bread. it's a good work out for my arms and whatnot. still I might try one. I still would want to bake it in my regular oven. do you have to use different yeast and flour? ~Georgia


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> I've never had one. I've been threatening to get one for years. I'm always afraid it wont be as good as mine. and I have no trouble making bread. it's a good work out for my arms and whatnot. still I might try one. I still would want to bake it in my regular oven. do you have to use different yeast and flour? ~Georgia


Same ingredients. There are some recipes that I wouldn't have thought of trying by hand due to time constraints that you can make. Wheat berry, honey bread. Black bread. Rye loaves. Coconut milk bread. If you are crazy like us, grind your own wheat breads! They are all out there waiting to be explored!!!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I love having the convenience of my bread machine, no way would I have time for good bread. With the machine I can set it and continue working. Spend a good deal of time out of the house doing the usual work so it's great to walk in after a day of hard work to homemade bread.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hiro said:


> You can make bread, delicious bread in an oven. Just like you can plow a field with a mule, a fine field. But, it is wonderful world to know you can do it the hard way. Yet, do something else while a little machine mixes and kneads, times the rise and come back to a beautiful homemade loaf of bread.
> 
> Seriously and not being a smart behind, I have done it both ways. It is hard to go back once you have a bread machine. It is even harder to try store bought bread..........


This is very true. My hand worked dough never turns out as smooth as in a bread machine. And it rises perfect every time.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

newfieannie said:


> I've never had one. I've been threatening to get one for years. I'm always afraid it wont be as good as mine. and I have no trouble making bread. it's a good work out for my arms and whatnot. still I might try one. I still would want to bake it in my regular oven. do you have to use different yeast and flour? ~Georgia



I never bake yeast bread in it. It is much better to shape and bake in the oven.


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

You can set the bread machine to just make the dough, kneaded, risen, etc. and the bake it in the oven if you prefer. Actually some recipes call for that.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so what brand would a person buy? what would I be looking for in a good bread machine? I see lots over at SA and down to VV (that's another thing I sometimes ponder on. if the bread machines are so good to have why are so many people getting rid of theirs?) but I prefer to buy new.

hopefully it would have some sort of guarantee and all the instructions would be there which is a must for me since I'm not the brightest bulb in the chandelier. I might try Canadian tire. see what they have. could be better quality as opposed to WM but they are next door to each other so likely carry same brands ~Georgia


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Check out Amazon after the 1st of the year- read reviews- find a set it & forget it machine- most all machines come with recipes in their instruction booklet. Best breads in the bread machine for me is raisin or breakfast fruit breads. Also machines come in 2 sizes- 1 1/2 lb loaf or 2 ? I like the smaller size as there are just 2 of us and I can make fresh very often. Recipes will tell you what kind of flour to use but measurements must be correct to get good results. You will have fun with it and the house smells so good !


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I started out with a bread machine, but once I got a KitchenAid mixer, I got serious about bread. Only real disadvantage is that you have to check your rising time, it takes longer in cooler weather. I just set an alarm to remind me every 30 minutes to go check it out. 

I can make a batch, put it in a bowl to rise, and make another batch right away. After it's all risen, I end up with enough to make 5 loaves at a time. Or, I can make different kinds of bread at the same time. 
 
You can have standard sized loafs, if that's what you want. I use a scale to make sure all mine are exactly the same size. I weigh the dough before I let it rise, and afterwards, I break it up into equal weights, work it gently, into the pans it goes, and rise again. Into the oven at 350 for 30 minutes. 

It may seem like a lot, reading it, but it's not. I could never in a million years go back to the bread machine. BUT, the KitchenAid is what does all the mixing for me, so I have no idea about doing that by hand. I sort of imagine that would be a project. 

See this thread for a picture of the product. https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/if-you-were-my-neighbor.567153/


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been happy with Oster in the past. I got a Hamilton Beach this last go round and love it: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EPRF1I/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I have been through several brands and models but the finest one I have ever had is my current one made by Zojirushi. They are quite pricey but I love it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

certainly lots of food for thought here! so what I got from your post Clem is it is not a bread maker I need but a kitchen aid! all I can see from your pic. is a bunch of bread pans stacked. could be my monitor at fault. i'll check it on Amazon. ~Georgia


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, you need to look at the bottom and side of your page, and move the picture, it's just coming out too big. Here's the important part, though, I cropped it for you. I always take one of the racks out of the oven when making bread, and that way I can put the hot bread on the rack to cool, and don't get sweat, like I would on a solid surface.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's an idea. use the racks so the bread wont sweat! no I can see the bread and pans alright. I was looking for a pic. of your kitchenaid. my mistake! I've seen one on amazon that was 600 and is on sale for 300 or so. looks like HD got them also which is about 5min from me. i'll check it on Wednesday ~Georgia


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Mine is identical to this one. Except it's white. https://www.amazon.com/KitchenAid-U...151206&sr=1-7&keywords=kitchenaid+mixer+ultra

I'm shocked at the prices. I'm going to set that thing on the table, like a flower arrangement!!

I see a Sunbeam mixer with dough hooks for 62 bucks on Amazon. As long as there is a guarantee on it, I'd go that way, if mine were to die. If it's gonna break, it won't take a year, as much as I use one.

Or, the 31 dollar Hamilton beach one. I don't like the dough hooks on the Sunbeam or Hamilton beach either one, but I suppose it's because I'm used to the KitchenAid hooks.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks for the info Clem! I know now what to look for. Canadian Tire has Hamilton beach and Sunbeam as well as WM and I'm sure they both have Kitchenaid. then Home Depot is just a couple min from them. i'll check all 3. I guess my thinking was if I paid a higher price for one it would be better quality.sturdier. I would want something that didn't slip around the counter etc. thanks again! ~Georgia


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd second the Kitchenaid mixer. It is expensive, and heavy, but that's what you want when you're mixing a dough with the dough hook. One of my sisters used to do a lot of baking daily and swore that mixer made her job easier. Her's is bright red, at least 10 years old and still going strong.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Clem said:


> I started out with a bread machine, but once I got a KitchenAid mixer, I got serious about bread. Only real disadvantage is that you have to check your rising time, it takes longer in cooler weather. I just set an alarm to remind me every 30 minutes to go check it out.
> 
> I can make a batch, put it in a bowl to rise, and make another batch right away. After it's all risen, I end up with enough to make 5 loaves at a time. Or, I can make different kinds of bread at the same time.
> 
> ...


I once had a great idea, to use my wife's powered hand mixer to mix bread dough. It caught fire and started smoking.

Wife wasn't happy, told me I had to buy her a new one. It was a $20 special at Giant Tiger (the one I broke), so I went out and got her one of them Kitchen Aid mixers.

You should have seen her face light up! She uses it all of the time for all sorts of stuff.

I'm glad I broke her damn powered handmixer!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I found one today! 500 plus tax. walmart. I might get it a little less expensive at HD. but WM usually has the best prices. I figured if they were going on sale they would be on yesterday or today. ~Georgia


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> I found one today! 500 plus tax. walmart. I might get it a little less expensive at HD. but WM usually has the best prices. I figured if they were going on sale they would be on yesterday or today. ~Georgia


My Yvonne bought me a kitchen aid couple years ago. I love it!


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Bread machines are as I understand it very nice for mixing but.. to echo a few other posts, bread is the easiest thing in the world to make. You just need flour, water and maybe some salt and if you don't want to start your own culture some store bought yeast. I am sure everyone's bread machines make 15% fluffier bread that I can but I think at times we tend to over-complicate these things.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

It takes about 10 minutes to measure out and knead a loaf of bread by hand, you can do two in the same time. Use good yeast and a single rise. I do this twice a week for home use.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I used a cheapie Oster bread maker for years. It worked ok. Bought a couple cast iron loaf pans and BAM! The difference is night and day. Yes, it takes 10-15 minutes prep vs 2-3 for a bread machine, but it is worth it.


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 16, 2007)

there is loads of bread machine recipes on line. I hope you find a good one, I did


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I got a bread maker for Christmas a few years back. Thought I would love it.....I didn’t. I like to make my bread the old fashioned way but that’s just my opinion.


----------

